# STEAM: Klassiker-Angebote



## rohan123 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute!

Auf Steam werden immer wieder Klassiker angeboten, wie jetzt zum Beispiel "Thief Gold". Ist ja grundsätzlich toll sowas. Im Laden findet man diese Games nicht mehr. Nur - ich habe zwar auch noch ein XP - was ist wenn da ein Neueinsteiger nur Windows 7 64 Bit hat? Der kann ja nicht ins Blaue hinein kaufen - und dann geht nichts. Bei "Thief Gold" steht Windows XP oder Vista. So, angenommen ich wills mir jetzt holen - geht das dann auf 7? Wenn ja, müssten die von Steam schon auch angeben, dass es so ist. Sonst hat man ja kein gutes Gefühl beim Kauf.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2012)

Dafür gibt es a) eben die Angaben aug der jeweiligen Spielseite und b) das Steam Forum, wo solche Bugs und deren mögliche Behebung genannt und diskutiert werden: => Steam Game Discussions - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Enisra (27. Mai 2012)

Merke, wenn etwas nicht läuft, dann lässt man das eben über einen Emulator laufen 
Ist ja nicht so das man nicht einfach eine VM mit XP laufen lassen könnte für solche Fälle


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2012)

Also wenn die Version von GOG mit Win7 klar kommt, dann wohl auch die STEAM-Version.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Mai 2012)

In der Regel funktioniert auch der Kompatiblitätsmodus recht gut. Hab bisher unter Win7 64 noch alles zum laufen bekommen, ohne größere Umwege wie ne VM oder so. 
Ok, ne DOS Box hab ich mal installiert, aber das war dann für ganz alte Schinken ohne Windows unterstützung.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> In der Regel funktioniert auch der Kompatiblitätsmodus recht gut. Hab bisher unter Win7 64 noch alles zum laufen bekommen, ohne größere Umwege wie ne VM oder so.
> Ok, ne DOS Box hab ich mal installiert, aber das war dann für ganz alte Schinken ohne Windows unterstützung.


Max Payne 2 hab ich auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht zum laufen gebracht.
Die Steam-Version läuft allerdings ohne Probleme.

Einen Kompatibilitätsmodus hat leider auch nicht jeder (Win7 Home Premium).

Und auch hier muss man GOG ein Kompliment machen.
Ihre Dosbox, die man mit den Games gleich mitinstalliert ist meist korrekt konfiguriert.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Max Payne 2 hab ich auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht zum laufen gebracht.
> Die Steam-Version läuft allerdings ohne Probleme.
> 
> Einen Kompatibilitätsmodus hat leider auch nicht jeder (Win7 Home Premium).
> ...


 
Ich hab die Home Premium von Win7 und natürlich ist da der Kompatiblitätsmodus integriert O.o 

Meine alte Max Payne 2 Retail läuft, aber hab da ärger mit meinem Breitbild Monitor. ... aber anderes Thema ^^


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Home Premium von Win7 und natürlich ist da der Kompatiblitätsmodus integriert O.o


Sorry, ich meinte da den XP-Mode 



> Meine alte Max Payne 2 Retail läuft, aber hab da ärger mit meinem Breitbild Monitor. ... aber anderes Thema ^^


Na super und ich hab das Spiel jetzt 2x (1x CD und 1x STEAM). 
Hatte verschiedene Installationen durchgemacht und Foren durchwühlt... aber keine Lösung gefunden.
Aber ich wollte unbedingt MP spielen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meinte da den XP-Mode
> 
> 
> Na super und ich hab das Spiel jetzt 2x (1x CD und 1x STEAM).
> ...


 
^^ ich bin dann notgedrungen auf meinen alten Laptop ausgewichen.der hat noch nen 4:3 Bildschirm, da wars dann ok


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mir mal Max Payne  2 von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen, allerdings kann ich es jetzt nicht mehr testen. Gibt die Möglichkeit die FOV anzupassen, aber bringt natürlich nicht sehr viel, wenn das Seitenverhältnis nicht veränderbar ist.
Max Payne 2 | Widescreen Gaming Forum

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es aber möglich, zum Teil anscheinend nur mit deaktiviertem Anti-Aliasing, eine selbst gewählte Auflösung zu verwenden.

Es ist laut folgendem Forenpost zumindest machbar, MP2  in max. 1440X1080 zu spielen, man hat zwar dann links und rechts schwarze Ränder in jeweils 230P Breite, aber vermutlich ist das die beste Lösung.
Remedy Community Forums - View Single Post - set aspect ratio to 16:9/16:10 in Max Payne 1&2

@McDrake
Zu der vorkonfigurierten DOSBox, es gibt Freeware die einem es ermöglichen, eine zu jedem Spiel passende Konfiguration selbst zu erstellen.

Ich habe z. B. D-Fend Reloaded, da kann man alles mögliche komfortabel konfigurieren und es gibt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, auch die Möglichkeit das Spiel dann unabhängig von D-Fend zu starten, zumindest muss das Programm ja irgendwo die Datei mit der Config für die DOSBox und das Spiel speichern.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

rohan123 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


Kauf solche Spiele lieber auf gog.com ... natürlich wenn Verfügbar. 

Am Ende einer Woche gibt es auch bei gog.com einen "Sale", d.h. bestimmte Spiele oder gar Spielereihen bzw. Genres sind vergünstigt.
Die Spiele, die dort verkauft werden, sind auf Windows 7 angepasst und dürften in 99,9% der Fälle ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Außerdem verkauft gog.com die Spiele ohne DRM und mit vielen Goodies, z.B. Musik, Handbüchern, Lösungen, Artworks [...]
Hier der Link zu Thief Gold & der Übersicht, welche Goodies mitgeliefert werden. 
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/thief_gold


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @McDrake
> Zu der vorkonfigurierten DOSBox, es gibt Freeware die einem es ermöglichen, eine zu jedem Spiel passende Konfiguration selbst zu erstellen.


Allerdings muss man die Konfigurations(möglichkeiten) auch erstmal verstehen und sinnvoll einsetzen können. 

Des Weiteren sind manchmal noch mehr Patches und Anpassungen von Nöten, die gog.com halt direkt integriert und so eine lauffähige Version anbietet. Außerdem muss man die alten Spiele ja auch erstmal besitzen, um DOSBox als Emulator für ein altes System nutzen zu können.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Des Weiteren sind manchmal noch mehr Patches und Anpassungen von Nöten, die gog.com halt direkt integriert und so eine lauffähige Version anbietet. Außerdem muss man die alten Spiele ja auch erstmal besitzen, um DOSBox als Emulator für ein altes System nutzen zu können.


 Hm, wenn die selbst die Anpassungen vornehmen, müssten die dann nicht den Sourcecode zur Verfügung haben? Oder meintest du, wovon ich einmal ausgehe, ausschließlich diese bei den Konfigurationseinstellungen für die DOSBox?

Dann wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht welche das dann sein könnten, die man auch mit z. B. D-Fend einstellen kann. Okay, Patches zu alten Spielen könnten ein Problem, da gebe ich dir recht.

Aber hier z. B. habe ich welche zu Ultima 1-7 gefunden, und damit hat sich auch meine erste Frage denke ich erledigt.  


> they tend to eschew reworked versions of games which the publishers may  have shipped at a later time with graphics updates and whatnot.


Patches & Updates for the GOG.com Ultima Releases


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

@ MisterSmith

Bist du in der Konfiguration von DOSBOX bzw. D-Fend geübt ? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mit dir darüber diskutieren.
Alternativ gibt es auch D.O.G., wie D-Fend eine optische Benutzeroberfläche, nur jünger.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ MisterSmith
> 
> Bist du in der Konfiguration von DOSBOX bzw. D-Fend geübt ? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mit dir darüber diskutieren.
> Alternativ gibt es auch D.O.G., wie D-Fend eine optische Benutzeroberfläche, nur jünger.


 Also was die DOSBox als solches anbelangt, eher weniger. Ich spiele halt solange mit den Einstellungen herum, bis das Spiel funktioniert oder lese/suche halt im Netz unter anderem in Foren danach, was für Einstellungen für das jeweilige Spiel andere genommen haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also was die DOSBox als solches anbelangt, eher weniger. Ich spiele halt solange mit den Einstellungen herum, bis das Spiel funktioniert oder lese/suche halt im Netz unter anderem in Foren danach, was für Einstellungen für das jeweilige Spiel andere genommen haben.


Aha. Also weisst du auch nicht ob es überhaupt Möglichkeiten gibt, die Leistung eines Mehrkernprozessor in DOSBOX bzw. D-Fend effektiv auszunutzen ? Es gibt nämlich einige Spiele, da verspüre ich auch nach dem xten Prozessor-Wechsel kaum spürbare Leistungsunterschiede.

Beispiel: "Dark Forces"
Ist der Sound ausschließlich auf Soundblaster gestellt, bekommt man das typische Midi-Gedudel zu hören, das Spiel selbst geht ab wie Schmitz' Katze. Wenn ich aber Adlib (kann auch ein anderer Soundstandard gewesen sein) wähle, ist die Musikuntermalung dank besserer Instrumente ein wahrer Ohrenschmaus. Der Preis dafür: Das Spiel ist dann kaum flüssig spielbar. Und das in VGA !

Habe schon alles probiert, keine Einstellung konnte mir ein flüssiges Spieltempo verschaffen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> ...


Schön das wir darüber gesprochen haben!  

Außerdem darf man ja nicht vergessen, dass wir nicht nur von DOSBox bzw. ScummVM reden, z.B. läuft ja Thief nativ unter Windows. Die gog.com Versionen sind meistens komplett gepatcht und haben ggf. noch andere Goodies und Anpassungen.

Aber eigentlich sollte man darüber nicht diskustieren ... alles, was ohne DRM kommt, sollte man kaufen.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Aber eigentlich sollte man darüber nicht diskustieren ... alles, was ohne DRM kommt, sollte man kaufen.


 Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. 
@Sauerlandboy
Ist blöd, leider habe ich Dark Forces vor langer Zeit an einen Kumpel ausgeliehen und nicht wieder bekommen. Sonst könnte ich es testen.
Bei D-Fend gibt es einen Buffer und diverse Auswahlmöglichkeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Prozessor-Leistung betrifft, alleine da schon alte CPUs sozusagen emuliert werden, glaube ich nicht das es möglich ist Mehrkern-Prozessoren zu nutzen.
Bei D-Fend gibt es aber die Möglichkeit die Zyklen zu erhöhen/anzupassen.

EDIT: Da fällt mir was ein, gibt es bei Dark Forces eine Setup.exe? Falls ja diese starten und wenn möglich auf Midi verzichten . Oft ist in diesen Setups Sound und Musik getrennt einstellbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht.
> @Sauerlandboy
> Ist blöd, leider habe ich Dark Forces vor langer Zeit an einen Kumpel ausgeliehen und nicht wieder bekommen. Sonst könnte ich es testen.
> Bei D-Fend gibt es einen Buffer und diverse Auswahlmöglichkeiten:
> ...


Tja, sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Denke wohl auch weil D-Fend ewig nicht mehr weiterentwickelt/aktualisiert wird, wird man hie und da mit einigen Kompromissen leben müssen. Schade, dass sich niemand mehr daran wagt, an DOSBOX und Co. weiter zu tunen.

"Midi" gibt es, aber es klang - wenn ich mich recht zurückerinnere - wenig besser wie die Soundblaster-Variante.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Midi" gibt es, aber es klang - wenn ich mich recht zurückerinnere - wenig besser wie die Soundblaster-Variante.


 Bei meinem Edit hatte ich noch etwas hinzugefügt.
Oft ist in diesen Setups Sound und Musik getrennt einstellbar.

Ich glaube ich habe eine Demo zu DF gefunden, werde es heute Abend mal testen. 
Dark Forces Demo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei meinem Edit hatte ich noch etwas hinzugefügt.
> Oft ist in diesen Setups Sound und Musik getrennt einstellbar.
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe eine Demo zu DF gefunden, werde es heute Abend mal testen.
> Dark Forces Demo


Die Sound/Musik-Trennung kennt man ja aus nahezu allen LucasArts-Spielen.
Mir geht es speziell um die Musik. Der Sound ist so, wie man es von STAR WARS gewohnt ist. Und wenn ich eben die höherwertige Schnittstelle wähle und das Spiel starte, kommt es zu ungewünschten Dia-Show.

Na dann, viel Glück beim Testen.

Hmm... Da fällt mir ein, ich müsste nach so vielen Jahren nochmal "Das Rätsel des Master Lu" auspacken und schauen, wie es jetzt unter D-Fend/D.O.G. läuft. Ist bis heute noch mein liebstes Adventure der 90er


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Midi" gibt es, aber es klang - wenn ich mich recht zurückerinnere - wenig besser wie die Soundblaster-Variante.


Wobei Midi lediglich für die Musik zuständig ist, Soundblaster halt für Sprache, SFX etc. und zur Not auch für die Musik. 
Hintergrund ist bzw. war halt, dass man über div. Soundbänke erweiterte Instrumente / Klänge einspielen konnte, und die Musikwiedergabe über Midi 'umfangreicher' war.

Übrigens wird bei Dark Forces in der Tat die Musik bzw. Sprachausgabe übers Setup konfiguriert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte fragt mich nicht, warum ich sowas noch weiß ... "scheiss fotografisches Gedächnis!"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei Midi lediglich für die Musik zuständig ist, Soundblaster halt für Sprache, SFX etc. und zur Not auch für die Musik.
> Hintergrund ist bzw. war halt, dass man über div. Soundbänke erweiterte Instrumente / Klänge einspielen konnte, und die Musikwiedergabe über Midi 'umfangreicher' war.


Korrekt. Auf der Soundeffekt-Seite konnte man ohnehin so gut wie keine Unterschiede raushören, wenn überhaupt. Bei der Wahl der Musikschnittstelle ist es dagegen ganz anders. Wenn die eigene Soundkarte es unterstütze, war es immer klüger die qualitativ beste Option zu wählen. Kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie ich "Gabriel Knight - Sins of the Fathers" beim zweiten Durchzocken mit alternative Musikunterstützung betrieben habe. DAS war ein ganz anderes Sounderlebnis.


----------



## rohan123 (29. Mai 2012)

Ist mir schon klar, dass erfahrene Gamer wie ich oder du das so machen, aber wir dürfen nicht immer nur von erfahrenen Gamern ausgehen. Es gibt auch Gamer, die auf Play drücken wollen, und zocken möchten. Und das sind auch nicht wenige.Auch diese haben das Recht, ordentlich informiert zu werden, und gegebenenfalls auf den Titel zu verzichten, wenn das Betriebssystem nicht unterstützt wird. Die Erfahrenen wie wir, kaufen trotzdem und emulieren dann.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, dass erfahrene Gamer wie ich oder du das so machen, aber wir dürfen nicht immer nur von erfahrenen Gamern ausgehen. Es gibt auch Gamer, die auf Play drücken wollen, und zocken möchten. Und das sind auch nicht wenige.Auch diese haben das Recht, ordentlich informiert zu werden, und gegebenenfalls auf den Titel zu verzichten, wenn das Betriebssystem nicht unterstützt wird. Die Erfahrenen wie wir, kaufen trotzdem und emulieren dann.


 

Ich versteh jetzt die Aussage im Kontext nicht ... wie willst du z.B. Thief I emulieren? Das ist ein natives Windowsspiel, kein DOS Spiel. Aus diesem Grund würde ich bei solchen "alten" Games *immer* zu den GoG Versionen raten, denn die funktionieren zu fast 100% immer.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt die Aussage im Kontext nicht ... wie willst du z.B. Thief I emulieren? Das ist ein natives Windowsspiel, kein DOS Spiel. Aus diesem Grund würde ich bei solchen "alten" Games *immer* zu den GoG Versionen raten, denn die funktionieren zu fast 100% immer.


Naja... sein Kontext ist mir schon klar, denn eigentlich hat keiner hier seine ursprüngliche Frage beantwortet.
Nämlich ob die STEAM-Version auf Win7 einfach so laufen wird.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...
> Na dann, viel Glück beim Testen.
> ...


 Danke, bin aber schon am elementarsten bereits grandios gescheitert. 
*



			404 Error - Requested Page Not Found
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*http://www.lucasarts.com/downloads/demos/dforces1.zip

EDIT: Zum Glück gibt es eine ganze Schar an Star Wars Fans. 
http://www.swgamer.com/demo_df.shtml


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2012)

hm, wobei, Darkforces läuft doch wenn man das von Steam kauft doch auch über die DOS-Box?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, wobei, Darkforces läuft doch wenn man das von Steam kauft doch auch über die DOS-Box?


 Keine Ahnung, habe ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt das ich Steam nicht nutze? 

So, habe es jetzt getestet, ich höre zwischen Adlib und 4-OP FM keinen Unterschied, beides gleich schlecht.

Mit General Midi kommt tatsächlich etwas Star Wars Atmosphäre auf, viel besser als alles andere was ich testen konnte, das AWE 32 Midi funktionierte nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, habe ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt das ich Steam nicht nutze?
> 
> So, habe es jetzt getestet, ich höre zwischen Adlib und 4-OP FM keinen Unterschied, beides gleich schlecht.
> 
> ...


Aha ! General Midi war es, hab ich mit Adlib verwechselt. Und wie war bei dir da die Performance unter DOSBOX, wenn du General Midi eingestellt hast ? DAS würde mich mal brennend interessieren...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte gestern noch die Wiki von DOSBox zu Dark Forces gelesen, soll wohl mit der 0.72'er Version ohne Probleme laufen. Wie bereits oben angesprochen, du kannst IMO mit F11 und F12 die Cycles erhöhen, vllt. läuft es dann bei dir ein Stück besser?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ich hatte gestern noch die Wiki von DOSBox zu Dark Forces gelesen, soll wohl mit der 0.72'er Version ohne Probleme laufen. Wie bereits oben angesprochen, du kannst IMO mit F11 und F12 die Cycles erhöhen, vllt. läuft es dann bei dir ein Stück besser?


Ich probiers heute abend mal... Schaden kann es ja nicht.
Wobei ich hier gelesen habe, dass 0.72 schlechter supportet.

http://www.dosbox.com/comp_list.php?showID=711&letter=D

Werd mal gucken ob ich vielleicht sogar nur die 0.72-Version verwendet habe. Ansonsten lade ich die 0.74 runter.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aha ! General Midi war es, hab ich mit Adlib verwechselt. Und wie war bei dir da die Performance unter DOSBOX, wenn du General Midi eingestellt hast ? DAS würde mich mal brennend interessieren...


 Das einzige Problem was ich hatte, war die Maussteuerung, könnte ich aber wohl über den Maustreiber beheben. Hat aber nichts mit General MIDI zu tun, war auch bei 4-OP FM etwas schwammig. Ansonsten lief es flüssig, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, ich habe es nicht skaliert, ist also alles relativ klein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem was ich hatte, war die Maussteuerung, könnte ich aber wohl über den Maustreiber beheben. Ansonsten lief es flüssig, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, ich habe es nicht skaliert, ist also alles relativ klein.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm... Das gibt Hoffung !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2012)

So, habs probiert. Mit dem aktuellsten D-Fend + DOSBOX läuft es bei mir jetzt auch rund. Hab allerdings auch ein Maus-Problem, kann mich nicht korrekt um die eigene Achse drehen. Weiss einer wie man das Problem beheben kann ?


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, habs probiert. Mit dem aktuellsten D-Fend + DOSBOX läuft es bei mir jetzt auch rund. Hab allerdings auch ein Maus-Problem, kann mich nicht korrekt um die eigene Achse drehen. Weiss einer wie man das Problem beheben kann ?


 Habe es nochmal getestet, ich kann nicht nach oben/unten schauen ist mir gerade aufgefallen. Wenn ich die Maus nach vorne schiebe, läuft er nach vorne.
Habe auch mit diversen Änderungen im Maustreiber/D-Fend nichts erreicht.

Ich schätze es könnte daran liegen, dass die Maus über USB angeschlossen ist und/oder die Zeichen die von dem Spiel abgefragt werden mittlerweile veraltet sind.

Eigentlich ist Zeichen falsch, mir fällt nur im Moment der fachliche Terminus nicht ein.


----------



## svd (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Habe es nochmal getestet, ich kann nicht nach oben/unten schauen ist mir gerade aufgefallen. Wenn ich die Maus nach vorne schiebe, läuft er nach vorne.
> Habe auch mit diversen Änderungen im Maustreiber/D-Fend nichts erreicht.
> 
> Ich schätze es könnte daran liegen, dass die Maus über USB angeschlossen ist und/oder die Zeichen die von dem Spiel abgefragt werden mittlerweile veraltet sind.
> ...



Hehe, nein. das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass "Dark Forces"  niemals einen "Mouse Look" gehabt hat.
Das Spiel war sogar eines der ersten, die ein Hoch- und Runterschauen erst implementiert hatte.

Vlt. findest du ja Software, um Bild-Auf und -Ab auf die Mausachse zu legen.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Hehe, nein. das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass "Dark Forces"  niemals einen "Mouse Look" gehabt hat.
> Das Spiel war sogar eines der ersten, die ein Hoch- und Runterschauen erst implementiert hatte.
> ...


 Nicht nur das ich das Spiel nicht mehr zurückbekommen habe, jetzt mache ich mich dadurch das ich es so lange nicht mehr gespielt habe auch noch zum Horst.


----------



## svd (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nicht nur das ich das Spiel nicht mehr zurückbekommen habe, jetzt mache ich mich dadurch das ich es so lange nicht mehr gespielt habe auch noch zum Horst.


 
Ist auch wirklich verdammt lange her. Da ich die rechte Hand auf den Cursortasten liegen habe, war das Hoch-/Runterschauen für mich der Horror. War damit einfach überfordert. 

Dafür habe ich späte noch sehr lange mit invertierter Mausachse gespielt, also "Flugzeugsteuerung". Auch schrecklich.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Hmm, ich kann mich nur noch an Schluchten erinnern, einen schmalen Pfad auf einem Berg und an eine Art Abwasserkanal, wo ich als letztes "hängen" geblieben bin.
Weshalb ich auch eine kurze Pause beim spielen machen wollte und das Spiel ausgeliehen hatte. Die Pause war jetzt ein bischen länger als geplant.


----------

